# My quest for coconut:



## TVivian

I've tried a few and not one has been just right, then while in Hawaii this month I found a lotion with an exquisite coconut fragrance and it got me fired up to find one for myself.  I ordered these, I'm waiting for 1 or 2 more to be delivered. I'm going to try them in both soap and lotion. I'll post my findings for anyone else who is coconut obsessed like me.


----------



## RhondaJ

Oooh please keep us posted! I love a GOOD coconut fragrance but a good one is so hard to find!


----------



## cmzaha

Yes, please do. I have one that is to die for but the blasted fo overheats and liquifies before you can get it to the freezer. I soaped it cold and poured it in a chilled mold and severly overheated. Going to give it another go since I have to keep it around for lotion.  It is Caribbean Coconut from soapsupplies.net


----------



## KristaY

Yes, please do! I've tried a few and all slowly fade away. I don't know why coconut is so hard to achieve in CP but apparently it is. :-?


----------



## TVivian

cmzaha said:


> Yes, please do. I have one that is to die for but the blasted fo overheats and liquifies before you can get it to the freezer. I soaped it cold and poured it in a chilled mold and severly overheated. Going to give it another go since I have to keep it around for lotion.  It is Caribbean Coconut from soapsupplies.net




I'll have to try that one even if it is just for lotion. The ones I've tried all have this very artificial melted plastic undertone, either that or they smell more like vanilla or pineapple. If none of these work I'm going to order another round of samples from a bunch of other suppliers lol.



KristaY said:


> Yes, please do! I've tried a few and all slowly fade away. I don't know why coconut is so hard to achieve in CP but apparently it is. :-?




Coconut is the magical unicorn of soap haha!


----------



## bbrown

I have tried 4 types and Coconut Craze from NG is the winner.  Coconut milks in general aren't strong enough and a Crafters Choice Coconut I tried smelled sour in the final product.  I'm curious to see what you come up with.


----------



## TVivian

bbrown said:


> I have tried 4 types and Coconut Craze from NG is the winner.  Coconut milks in general aren't strong enough and a Crafters Choice Coconut I tried smelled sour in the final product.  I'm curious to see what you come up with.




I can see why, coconut craze is very strong OOB. It smells similar to a Bath and Body works scent called exotic coconut. 
Was the crafters choice scent you didn't like called coconut milk? That's the one I'm still waiting on. 

Going to get started on my samples this morning!


----------



## shunt2011

I use the Coconut Craze in lotion bars and scrubs, haven't tried it in soap yet.   I like the Coconut Milk from Peak and thought about mixing it with some other coconuts.  I think I have 5 or 6 but haven't tried them in soap yet.


----------



## TVivian

Got 9 samples in the molds. Wow there are some heaters! The coconut from Day Star is completely overheated with a big oil puddle on top. What a shame because it smells great. I was going to Cpop because I wanted to see how they smelled after gelling, but I don't think I'll need to since so many are hot already.


----------



## rainycityjen

This is fascinating! Can't wait for the ranking by scent + performance.


----------



## bbrown

TVivian said:


> I can see why, coconut craze is very strong OOB. It smells similar to a Bath and Body works scent called exotic coconut.
> Was the crafters choice scent you didn't like called coconut milk? That's the one I'm still waiting on.
> 
> Going to get started on my samples this morning!



I tried Coconut Milk from Peak and Creamy Coconut from NG.  Coconut Milk just wasn't strong enough but if mixed with something else I am sure it would be great.

Mine from Crafter's Choice was just plain Coconut.


----------



## TVivian

Peak coconut milk has been my go to. I like that it doesn't discolor,but I doesn't really smell coconut-y to me either. It smells sweet and creamy. I actually use it as a vanilla scent if I need something that doesn't discolor when I mix with another FO.  I guess what I'm looking for is something that smells of virgin unrefined coconut oils with a touch of Hawaiian tropics tanning oil. That might be too much to ask  

Got my lotion samples mixed!


----------



## dixiedragon

I really like Majestic Mountain Sage's Toasted Coconut.


----------



## Obsidian

I've used MMS coconut and while it smells nice, its not very coconut-y and it discolors to a dark pinkish brown. Can't wait to hear the results, I'd love a nice coconut soap.


----------



## Jstar

I am on the hunt for a perfect 'raw' coconut FO..not the sweet kind...


----------



## rainycityjen

Jstar said:


> I am on the hunt for a perfect 'raw' coconut FO..not the sweet kind...



Me too! I want the shredded coconut/coconut oil smell, not the island cocktail smell.


----------



## julieanne

Great work, ladies. Coconut is definitely a hard to find smell. In my opinion, it should have a fresh quality that is spa like and somewhat there but not overpowering and definitely not an adulterated, slightly made-up, intoxicatingly sweet smell.


----------



## TVivian

I just unmolded my samples and here's what I think: 

"Coconut Cream Pie" NG- it smells really good. It's buttery and strong with vanilla and then just a touch of coconut. The soap is already brown. 
Definitely not was I was looking for. 
In lotion: sweet vanilla, smells like when you walk by a cotton candy cart. 

"Coconut cabana" NG- this one doesn't smell like coconut. It's a bit fruity and if I had to pick a scent that stood out, I'd say pineapple. It's light and sort of floral. Generic. Behaved well and no discolor in so far. 
In lotion- definitely fruity, but smells fake and funky when put on the skin .. Passing on this one. 

"Coconut craze" NG- this smells really good though not what I'm looking for. It does smell like B&Bworks "exotic coconut" it's musky and sexy with a hint of sandalwood. Not fruity. I think a lot of people would like this. Behaved well and is tan colored (so far) 
In lotion- same description as above scent doesn't morph on skin. 

"Exotic coconut" NG- this one behaved well but right now there is almost no scent in the soap very light I cannot give a good description. 
In lotion- smells almost like coconut craze but much lighter and has a drop of that fruity pineapple scent which clearly fragrance makers think people associate with coconut. They should stop doing that. This one is a no. 

"Island coconut" BB- again, behaved well but very very light. Right now it just smells slightly sweet. 
In lotion- out of the jar this one isn't too bad smells like typical coconut air freshener (like the paper trees from the car wash) too fake smelling for me. 

"Creamy coconut" NG- this is my 3rd favorite of this bunch. The soap behaved perfectly. The scent is super light but I like it and I think with curing it's headed in the right direction. Good mix of the real and artificial suntan oil smell. I hope the scent sticks. 
In lotion- very close to what I'm looking for. This may be my favorite. It does smell like the made up coconut smell we all recognize so if you want only "real" this one won't be for you. 

"Caribbean coconut" WSP (crafters choice) - This one is really good. The scent in the soap is strong already. It soaped perfectly. It's very sweet and creamy smelling, but does not smell like suntan oil at all. I don't know if it smells like coconut or just really good and I'm being tricked by the name. 
In lotion- very good. I can't decide if I like this one or creamy coconut better. 

"Coconut" Day star- this one smells like the real deal. Honestly. Out of the bottle it was just ok and smelled like the others, but in the soap it smells like actual coconut flesh. It behaved terribly, overheated, and now it's sitting here all brown and greasy and gross looking, but it smells divine. I'm so torn! Trying to figure out how to make this work.. Maybe used in a lower percentage and then mixed with a better behaved FO? .. I'll keep you posted, but it is the most realistic coconut scent of all. 
In lotion- it's nice and definitely a front runner, but it is not as lovely as it is in the soap. Maybe if you overheat it it would smell nicer LOL... 

I've ordered a few more coconut  samples to try, and I'll update this post after curing these babies!


----------



## SpringLily16

This was awesome TVivian! If there has been any ONE scent that EVERYONE is on the hunt of....it is coconut....the true scent that will throw. The next scent that everyone is on the hunt for it seems is ocean.  Thanks for the reviews and pics. It was very interesting!  Can't wait to see on the others you have ordered. Did you by any chance order the coconut from Tennessee Candle Company? I have heard that one is good. I have some on order, but with all this snow, it may get here in a few weeks!


----------



## TVivian

SpringLily16 said:


> This was awesome TVivian! If there has been any ONE scent that EVERYONE is on the hunt of....it is coconut....the true scent that will throw. The next scent that everyone is on the hunt for it seems is ocean.  Thanks for the reviews and pics. It was very interesting!  Can't wait to see on the others you have ordered. Did you by any chance order the coconut from Tennessee Candle Company? I have heard that one is good. I have some on order, but with all this snow, it may get here in a few weeks!




I've been making a list of scents that people suggest so I'll have to take a look at that one! Thanks!  

Today I received 2 from crafters choice. Coconut milk and exotic coconut (it gets confusing because all of these have the same names!) I've ordered some others and as soon as I get them I'll do another test run. This is fun!


----------



## jules92207

I am so excited for your experiment! My sister in law is always asking me for coconut so I do one from wsp mixed with a little fresh cut grass but its not perfect. Can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## snappyllama

Thanks so much for testing and sharing! You've saved me hours and money.  Internet hugs to you!


----------



## Confused_Penguin

Ooh please tell me how the coconut cabana is holding up


----------



## nebetmiw

The only coconut I will buy is Soapalooza coconut carbi. I made a batch had it smell tested and it was true and it lasted 6 months in my soap.


----------



## dixiedragon

I am very much enjoying this! You should submit this as an article to Saponifier or another soap or crafting magazine.

ETA: Maybe another component of the article could be a blind survey! You could mail out small chunks of soap to people and have them review each scent!



cmzaha said:


> Yes, please do. I have one that is to die for but the blasted fo overheats and liquifies before you can get it to the freezer. I soaped it cold and poured it in a chilled mold and severly overheated. Going to give it another go since I have to keep it around for lotion. It is Caribbean Coconut from soapsupplies.net


 
Maybe this is a dumb idea, but I wonder of chilling the FO would help? I just had that brain storm, has anyone tried this?

This cold weather gave me a thought - what if you soaped it outside in cold weather?


----------



## LBussy

dixiedragon said:


> Maybe this is a dumb idea, but I wonder of chilling the FO would help? I just had that brain storm, has anyone tried this?
> 
> This cold weather gave me a thought - what if you soaped it outside in cold weather?


I was pondering that as well.  The problem with a fridge or freezer is the air surrounding it has a low mass so doesn't transfer heat as fast.  I would probably try setting it in a tray of chilled water and then put that in the freezer.


----------



## TVivian

dixiedragon said:


> I am very much enjoying this! You should submit this as an article to Saponifier or another soap or crafting magazine.
> 
> ETA: Maybe another component of the article could be a blind survey! You could mail out small chunks of soap to people and have them review each scent!




Thank you! Perhaps I will, once I'm done  

Sending out chunks is a great idea! I'm going to do it! Thanks for that suggestion! I can probably get 6 or 7 slivers from each tester bar!!



nebetmiw said:


> The only coconut I will buy is Soapalooza coconut carbi. I made a batch had it smell tested and it was true and it lasted 6 months in my soap.




I ordered some to try!


----------



## IrishLass

TVivian said:


> "Coconut" Day star- this one smells like the real deal. Honestly. Out of the bottle it was just ok and smelled like the others, but in the soap it smells like actual coconut flesh. It behaved terribly, overheated, and now it's sitting here all brown and greasy and gross looking, but it smells divine. I'm so torn! Trying to figure out how to make this work.. Maybe used in a lower percentage and then mixed with a better behaved FO? .. I'll keep you posted, but it is the most realistic coconut scent of all.
> In lotion- it's nice and definitely a front runner, but it is not as lovely as it is in the soap. Maybe if you overheat it it would smell nicer LOL...


 

That's very encouraging! I may have to buy a sample and HP it to avoid the 'issues'. I'm normally a CP girl who only does HP on special occasions, but it sounds like this one might be worth HPing for. 

Also- sometimes- but not always (it depends on the FO)- I've found with some FOs that if I add the offending FO to my oils and only add in 1/2 of my lye solution at first and then hand-stir the batter thoroughly before hand-stirring in the rest of the solution, it can buy me up to a minute or 2 more of calm before the storm starts raging. It might be worth a try with this one to find out!

Daystar used to sell a FO called Under The Palm Trees that came the closest to a perfect coconut scent to my nose (not 100% perfect, but it was my absolute favorite of all the other ones I've tried). The scent was very light in my soap even as high as 1 oz. ppo, but it soaped great and only discolored to a light beige. I bought a pound of it back when she was clearing it out because even though it's light, I still like to make soap with it for those in my family that like their soap scented on the lighter side of things. It goes really well with chocolate/almond scented soap flakes/chunks tossed into the mix.

IrishLass


----------



## TVivian

Irish Lass, it wasn't so badly behaved that I couldn't deal with it  so that's something. It did rice up a bit, but then I beat it smooth and got it in the mold and that's when the real,crazy started. 
I just took a sniff of it and the scent is light but still nice. It's very, very dark brown in case you order it and were hoping for something lighter in color. Most of the oil soaked back in, but still greasy. I wouldn't recommend using it at more than 2 or 3 % and finding another scent to make up the difference. 



TVivian said:


> Irish Lass, it wasn't so badly behaved that I couldn't deal with it  so that's something. It did rice up a bit, but then I beat it smooth and got it in the mold and that's when the real,crazy started.
> I just took a sniff of it and the scent is light but still nice. It's very, very dark brown in case you order it and were hoping for something lighter in color. Most of the oil soaked back in, but still greasy. I wouldn't recommend using it at more than 2 or 3 % (in CP) and finding another scent to make up the difference.




I'll bet it would be great in HP!


----------



## LBussy

I'm watching this with great interest.  We are headed down to the beach house soon.  Anyone who has/visits one will attest to the wonderful experience of using an outdoor shower.  I think a coconut soap would just make it that much better.


----------



## kchaystack

LBussy said:


> I'm watching this with great interest.  We are headed down to the beach house soon.  Anyone who has/visits one will attest to the wonderful experience of using an outdoor shower.  I think a coconut soap would just make it that much better.



If it does not have hot water I might disagree with you about how wonderful it is.

But, as this addiction begins to consume my life and all my spare change, I love reading about others experiences with scents and additives.

Can not wait for the next batch TVivian!


----------



## Malvar62

Yes I'm a cocnut junkie..would love to know ur results


----------



## fuzz-juzz

Thanks for sharing your efforts! 

I am also looking for good coconut but had no luck.


----------



## dixiedragon

Tvivian, update?


----------



## TVivian

dixiedragon said:


> Tvivian, update?




Hi! Sorry I have not posted an update. I had the flu which put me away from soaping for the better part of March.. It was terrible! 

So it's been 20 days since I made the samples. I have to tell you honestly, I'm completely underwhelmed by all of these. They have all faded to nothing or morphed into something less than coconut. The best of the bunch in my opinion is WSP (crafters choice) Caribbean Coconut because there is a moderate amount of scent left and although it isn't distinctly coconut... It does smell sweet and creamy. The one with the strongest scent is Coconut Craze (NG) it smells good but to me it just does not smell like coconut. 

I'm still hoping that some of the scents will come back after a full cure (you know how they sometimes do? Fingers crossed) 

Here is a picture of them now:


----------



## lionprincess00

I've never seen such discoloration on soap from a fo! That resembles black! Like pine tar or something lol! Thx for updating!!


----------



## TVivian

Here is the next bunch up for testing. I was waiting for the Coconut Caribe from soapalooza which arrived Saturday and took forever to get here! It smells very promising. I tried to order some of the other scents mentioned, but either shipping was too high or I had to order minimum 16oz which I didn't want to do just for testing (I may just order them later though) 

Also, I forgot to say that the two I like best in lotion so far are WSP Caribbean Coconut and NG creamy coconut... And I tried a batch of lotion made with unrefined coconut oil which helped boost the coconut scent immensely. I highly recommend it when making coconut scented lotion.


----------



## mx5inpenn

I've got a sample of NG coconut craze waiting to be made into a batch. I knew it discolored, but not that much. Thanks so much for sharing your results! The notes for it show some acceleration and some of the reviews said it moved very fast. I've just started using scents recently and picked a couple that would move quick to gain some experience with them.  Did you note it being a difficult one to work with?


----------



## TVivian

mx6inpenn said:


> I've got a sample of NG coconut craze waiting to be made into a batch. I knew it discolored, but not that much. Thanks so much for sharing your results! The notes for it show some acceleration and some of the reviews said it moved very fast. I've just started using scents recently and picked a couple that would move quick to gain some experience with them.  Did you note it being a difficult one to work with?




It wasn't difficult. It did rice up a little bit, but mixed smooth easily. If you look at my picture of it in the mold, you'll see that it was starting to gel so I would say try to soap cool and try to work quickly if you want a design. It will probably come to a full gel so I would not insulate or use sugar.


----------



## denisedh

*more coconut FO*

I just got back from Hawaii (Maui) myself a week ago - and ordered some coconut scents to work with soap and lotion from Fragrance Buddy - so glad I found this thread - amazing the results!

I am pretty sure I will make small batches to test these I just received.  For the record - the Black Coconut smells really great in the bottle. The others were not all coconut - Blue Hawaiian, Coconut lime Verbena, Butt Naked and Caribbean (something?)


----------



## cmzaha

TVivian said:


> I'll have to try that one even if it is just for lotion. The ones I've tried all have this very artificial melted plastic undertone, either that or they smell more like vanilla or pineapple. If none of these work I'm going to order another round of samples from a bunch of other suppliers lol.


 I do not find it at all artifical and it sells out in lotion very fast. I am going to tackle it again in soap using no overheating ingredients with chilled lye and see if it will behave. But not soaping until the weather cools for us


----------



## TVivian

cmzaha said:


> I do not find it at all artifical and it sells out in lotion very fast. I am going to tackle it again in soap using no overheating ingredients with chilled lye and see if it will behave. But not soaping until the weather cools for us




I just ordered a 16oz bottle... I'm so weak under peer pressure!


----------



## nebetmiw

One thing about Soapalooza coconut carbi. It will smell like vanilla at first but wait it out two weeks. When I made my lard based milk soap with it I could smell vanilla or at least to me it smelled that way. But that disappeared by second week. I had family member smell it, that I know can really smell scents when mixed and pick out which is which.  He smelled the coconut right off the bat. That was after 4 weeks.


----------



## TVivian

nebetmiw said:


> One thing about Soapalooza coconut carbi. It will smell like vanilla at first but wait it out two weeks. When I made my lard based milk soap with it I could smell vanilla or at least to me it smelled that way. But that disappeared by second week. I had family member smell it, that I know can really smell scents when mixed and pick out which is which.  He smelled the coconut right off the bat. That was after 4 weeks.




Oh that's great to know, thanks! Did you have any trouble with it overheating and separating?


----------



## nebetmiw

Not that I remember but it was a year ago.


----------



## TVivian

I have to come in here to say that the Caribbean coconut from soap supplies.net arrived ALREADY! I just ordered it on the 17th! I also love that instead of foam or packing peanuts, she pads her box with shredded mail and I love a company who does their part to be earth conscious. Ok.. And if that wasn't all great enough, just like Carolyn said, OOB the scent is the best so far. The other coconuts now have some stiff competition! 

Testing today!







Both the Crafters Choice coconut milk, and the Soap supplies.net Carribbean coconut are overheating with oil puddles on the surfaces. ... Boo!


----------



## dixiedragon

Is it weird that I see that as a promising sign?


----------



## TVivian

dixiedragon said:


> Is it weird that I see that as a promising sign?




Promising? Yes, maybe a little..

It's it because the very best scents are usually the worst behaved lol? 

Overheating and oil slicks  definitely won't deter me from making the soap if it smells great!


----------



## jules92207

I wonder if being close together is encouraging the heat. I mean it's obvious when one is heating but when the next one is heating up can it be forcing gel/heat?


----------



## TVivian

jules92207 said:


> I wonder if being close together is encouraging the heat. I mean it's obvious when one is heating but when the next one is heating up can it be forcing gel/heat?




I don't think so in this case. I could tell that both of those were going to heat up quickly when I was mixing.


----------



## dixiedragon

I feel like the "misbehavior" is promising b/c maybe they prioritized scent over behavior. This is probably wishful thinking.


----------



## TVivian

dixiedragon said:


> I feel like the "misbehavior" is promising b/c maybe they prioritized scent over behavior. This is probably wishful thinking.




Ha! I edited my last post and guessed that was what you meant.. I think you're onto something!


----------



## KristaY

TViv, just want to say ~ great work! I've been following along closely waiting to see what your results are so I can get to shopping, lol. I've tried a few of the one's you've used here and were just okay, not any I'd jump to re-order. Your opinion was the same as mine for them too. I'm excited about this last batch and can't wait for the results! 

How do you like the 2 Peak scents OOB. My daughter lives in Denver and is coming home for a visit this weekend. If you like them, I'll have her run over there and bring them to me.


----------



## TVivian

Ok folks (the ones still keeping up with this thread haha) I'm more satisfied with this bunch than the last! 
The Coconut Caribe smells great! And the oil slick that was on the SoapSupplies.net Carribbean coconut has soaked in nicely and that one smells amazing too! The Peak Coconut milk is going to be a great mixer to add to a badly behaving coconut.  The Crafters Choice coconut milk is a greasy, weeping mess and doesn't smell good enough at this point for me to want to deal with it. I'll post another picture in a couple of weeks and my opinion of each scent. 

I'd like to send out samples of all of these in exchange for a good description of each within this thread, so I'll be PM-ing some of you that seemed interested (if that's ok) it's nice to have others opinions!


----------



## TVivian

KristaY said:


> TViv, just want to say ~ great work! I've been following along closely waiting to see what your results are so I can get to shopping, lol. I've tried a few of the one's you've used here and were just okay, not any I'd jump to re-order. Your opinion was the same as mine for them too. I'm excited about this last batch and can't wait for the results!
> 
> How do you like the 2 Peak scents OOB. My daughter lives in Denver and is coming home for a visit this weekend. If you like them, I'll have her run over there and bring them to me.




Hi Krista! 

I like the coconut milk. It's light and sweet and better in the soap than in the bottle. I've used this one for awhile and I think it's best when mixed with something else. The Aruba coconut smells good too but it's not a straight coconut. It's fruitier with pineapple and bananas and maybe even a light, floral note thrown in there, not sure if that's what you're wanting!


----------



## KristaY

TVivian said:


> Hi Krista!
> 
> I like the coconut milk. It's light and sweet and better in the soap than in the bottle. I've used this one for awhile and I think it's best when mixed with something else. The Aruba coconut smells good too but it's not a straight coconut. It's fruitier with pineapple and bananas and maybe even a light, floral note thrown in there, not sure if that's what you're wanting!


 
Perfect ~ thanks! Since Peak isn't open on weekends, I had her pick up these 2 plus a few more, lol. She's saving me the shipping! I had the same thought about the Coconut Milk. I have a 1oz tester but haven't used it yet because I'm trying to decide what to blend it with. She's also bringing Coconut Lime Verbena and Lemon Colada. Based on the site reviews, Lemon Colada is much heavier on the lemon than any other note so I may blend the Coconut Milk with this one. I guess I'll decide when she arrives with my goodies!

Thanks again, TVivian!


----------



## Cindy2428

Awesome thread Vivian - please keep them coming!


----------



## Dana89

I got a 1 oz sample of Black Coconut the last time I ordered from Aztec. I used in it a big batch of body butter so I have no idea how it performs in CP, but it does have that Haiwian Tropic smell, the oil that I would rub all over to get a "healthy" tan when I was a teenager. I think it is a Yankee Candle Dupe.


----------



## TVivian

I have to say that most of these smell really good in lotion, as I'm sure they would in scrubs and M&P.. But put them in CP soap and they really get destroyed! I'm going to be so shocked if any of these come out of their cure with an amazing scent.


----------



## SplendorSoaps

Thanks so much for testing all of these out for us, TVivian!  I've had some disappointments with coconut scents as well.  It's amazing how different the results can be for such a relatively basic fragrance.  Coconut always smells so good oob for me, but never seems to stick around.  Thanks again for doing all of these test cases!


----------



## jules92207

I too am so grateful for this thread. I think the only coconut I have tried so far is exotic coconut from WSP and I had to blend in a little fresh cut grass and vanilla to round it out. It just wasn't perfect. So excited for all the results!


----------



## rainycityjen

TVivian said:


> View attachment 13216
> 
> 
> Ok folks (the ones still keeping up with this thread haha) I'm more satisfied with this bunch than the last!
> The Coconut Caribe smells great! And the oil slick that was on the SoapSupplies.net Carribbean coconut has soaked in nicely and that one smells amazing too! The Peak Coconut milk is going to be a great mixer to add to a badly behaving coconut.  The Crafters Choice coconut milk is a greasy, weeping mess and doesn't smell good enough at this point for me to want to deal with it. I'll post another picture in a couple of weeks and my opinion of each scent.
> 
> I'd like to send out samples of all of these in exchange for a good description of each within this thread, so I'll be PM-ing some of you that seemed interested (if that's ok) it's nice to have others opinions!



TViv, of this latest batch, which one smells the most like fresh (chopped) coconut so far, if any? I'm starting to see a few categories of coconut: the suntan lotion-smelling coconuts, the pineapple coconuts, and the raw coconuts. I'm definitely interested in the last one.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TVivian

rainycityjen said:


> TViv, of this latest batch, which one smells the most like fresh (chopped) coconut so far, if any? I'm starting to see a few categories of coconut: the suntan lotion-smelling coconuts, the pineapple coconuts, and the raw coconuts. I'm definitely interested in the last one.
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




If I'm being honest.. None of them smell like real coconut. And by "real" I mean the way pure, unrefined coconut oil smells.  Right now the coconut Caribe from soapalooza, and the Carribbean coconut from soap supplies.net smell the best, but 1, they haven't finished curing and 2, they both have that familiar suntan oil scent we recognize as coconut(which I'm ok with) . I'm starting to wonder if I'm barking up the wrong tree by trying to find a "coconut" scent that smells like coconut, instead of perhaps looking for a nut scent that ends up coconut-ish after curing.


----------



## snappyllama

Love this thread! 

Btw, don't send your daughter to Mile High Soaps for their coconut FO next time she is coming from Denver. Not only does it turn nasty in CP, it misbehaves in bath bombs... Not sure what's in it other than it shouldn't be bought. Ever.  Save yourself.


----------



## KristaY

snappyllama said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> Btw, don't send your daughter to Mile High Soaps for their coconut FO next time she is coming from Denver. Not only does it turn nasty in CP, it misbehaves in bath bombs... Not sure what's in it other than it shouldn't be bought. Ever. Save yourself.


 
Thanks, Snappyllama, but you're about 6 months too late, lol! I got the Coconut Surf from Mile High and it's HORRIBLE! You're right about it being nasty in CP. I can't even describe the awful stench it became. I kept hoping it would become something better after cure but it only got worse. Luckily I only made a 1 lb test loaf because the whole thing went into the trash. :twisted:


----------



## lisamaliga

TVivian,
Thanks so much for sharing the results of your soaping coconut FO's. I appreciate you taking the time to do this and sharing the results along with the pictures. Fascinating to see how much they discolor!
If you're thinking of doing yet another batch, I can recommend Sweetcakes' coconut. Here's the link and description: http://www.sweetcakes.com/default.php?cPath=4&sort=1a&&page=3
A tropical treat -- coconut underscored with tart, juicy pineapple.
NOTE: Will not discolor cold-process or melt-and-pour soap, as so very many coconut fragrances do.
Flashpoint: 154º F.
It's wonderfully realistic, too!
Happy Soaping!


----------



## LBussy

Feels like we're getting closer ....


----------



## TVivian

Alrighty, it's been 4 weeks since the last test batch and my results are in! 

Before I announce my Favorites, can I say again that Coconut is not an easy scent! Most of them were heaters, many discolored, and nearly all lost scent after cutting, which came back with curing. So be patient and give it some time when you're dealing with Coconut! 

Overall winner: 

Carribbean Coconut (SS.net) 



This one wins by a landslide for me. It has the least amount of fake to it, it's sweet, creamy, it's amazing in lotion with no chemical after scent and it was one that discolored less. I highly recommend this scent for those looking for Coconut.  Be warned it did heat up a lot! 

Runner up: 
Carribbean Coconut (WSP) 


I like this one too! The coconut scent is a bit more subtle, but it cures out sweet and strong and would be amazing mixed with Citrus! Discolors to light Tan and behaves well with no overheating. 

Best Sexy coconut: 
Coconut Craze (NG) 
Exotic Coconut (WSP) crafters choice



If you're looking for a sexy, sultry Coconut. .. These two are great. They are not your typical coconut, but smell exotic and high end. Both discolored to brown, but behaved ok otherwise. 

Best sweet, bakery type Coconut:

Coconut Cream Pie (NG)
Coconut Caribe (soapalooza) 



These are very sweet and yummy.. With lots of Vanilla. They both cured out very nicely!

Honorable mention: 

Coconut Cabana (NG) 
Although this one does not smell much like coconut, it cured out nice and strong and has a fruity (banana) essence to it. It discolored the least of all. 


The worst: 

Creamy Coconut (NG) 
This was my early favorite, but it cured to nothing but a weird, terribly fake smokey-sweetish smelling yuk! 

Island Coconut (BB) 
It almost smells like nothing. I wondered if I didn't put enough scent it and had to check.. I obviously did since the soap is dark tan. It's a waste of money after comparing the rest. 

Aruba Coconut (Peak) 
It smells horribly chemical to my nose and not at all like coconut. 


I also want to thank GrumpyOwl for sending me some of her coconut samples: 




In the darker brown bar, she used a mix of Creamy Coconut from Oregon Trails at 70% and BB's coconut citrus sorbet at 30% and it is outstanding... A really nice coconut scent with a tiny bit of tartness! 

In the coconut flake bar, she used Coconut Citrus Sorbet in a 75% and Oregon Trails Tonka Bean & Soft Sugar at 25% mixed 
It's also wonderful! 




So there it is. I'm officially retiring from coconut scent testing. I have found two I'm very happy with and will use in my soaps from now on! Thank you for the suggestions! This has been fun


----------



## LBussy

Thank you!  I've ordered a couple things from SS>net and included that to give it a go.  

So you didn;t describe any like this but maybe you used different words - which one is the "beach and suntan oil" smell?  The good one not cheap suntan lotion.


----------



## TVivian

LBussy said:


> Thank you!  I've ordered a couple things from SS>net and included that to give it a go.
> 
> So you didn;t describe any like this but maybe you used different words - which one is the "beach and suntan oil" smell?  The good one not cheap suntan lotion.




I'll say that the two I liked best both have a bit of the suntan oil scent. I don't mind that because I really think that's what most of us recognize as "coconut" but then they also smell like shredded and toasted coconut, or like a coconut cake or pastry. The SS.net scent is especially well rounded that way, and the scent is different each time you smell it. I guess the main thing I wanted was for it to be recognizable as coconut to my customers, also sweet, not burnt or plastic scented and not too dark in color.


----------



## LBussy

Gotcha.  Well I have a couple of the top contenders on the way to try out.  I can't miss out on all the fun!


----------



## dixiedragon

This was really fun! Makes me want to do one! Not coconut, though, another scent.


----------



## kchaystack

lavender? Rose? Citrus?


----------



## LBussy

dixiedragon said:


> This was really fun! Makes me want to do one! Not coconut, though, another scent.


Acqua di Parma .... not even seen a dupe anywhere honestly.


----------



## IrishLass

I was able to find a dupe here, Lee: http://www.perfumeoils.com/products/Acqua_Di_Parma_type_unisex_-1053-3.html

I've never used this company, though, so buyer beware. Hopefully someone else here has used them and will chime in.


IrishLass


----------



## LBussy

IrishLass said:


> I was able to find a dupe here, Lee


Ooh, I hope someone can report on them favorably.


----------



## jules92207

I would love to test another scent, I'd be happy to run the experiment too. 

Another hard one? Vanilla? 

Best Dragon's Blood? 

Maybe we could vote.


----------



## TVivian

jules92207 said:


> I would love to test another scent, I'd be happy to run the experiment too.
> 
> Another hard one? Vanilla?
> 
> Best Dragon's Blood?
> 
> Maybe we could vote.




That would be awesome! I vote vanilla. That seems to be another one that people frequently ask about and can't seem to find a great one.


----------



## bbrown

What or who is ss.net?


----------



## cmzaha

bbrown said:


> What or who is ss.net?


Soapsupplies.net  Paige the owner is a great person and she has flat rate shipping


----------



## dixiedragon

This company was not even on my radar until this post. Tvivian, you should get them to send you a coupon. (Or some free FO. )


----------



## shunt2011

Soap Supplies is great.  They are fast shippers and I love the flat rate shipping.


----------



## TVivian

dixiedragon said:


> This company was not even on my radar until this post. Tvivian, you should get them to send you a coupon. (Or some free FO. )




It wasn't on mine either until cmzaha (Carolyn) told us about their coconut! She deserves the credit for finding that one  I'm definitely interested in trying out more of their FO's.


----------



## not_ally

Thanks for doing all that work, Viv.  Coconut seems to be the one scent that every one wants to use at least occasionally and seems to be the hardest to find.  One that will actually work, I mean.  

I think soapsupplies.net is great, too, and that Paige is a really nice responsive person.  Their cool citrus basil is by far my favorite of any of the versions out there.


----------



## bbrown

cmzaha said:


> Soapsupplies.net  Paige the owner is a great person and she has flat rate shipping



Thanks!!!


----------



## Lina

I am wondering what usage rate you recommend for Caribbean coconut?


----------



## Dharlee

I feel kind of dumb posting this since I am just beginning compared to you guys but I love BB's Coconut Cream. It discolors to a light tan in CP and does lose a bit of it's punch so I would go fairly heavy on the usage, but it smells dreamy to me as far as coconut scent goes. I have used it in lotion and CP soap as well as rebatch (the first soap I ever tried)


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden

One of my favourite coconuts is the Coconut Lime from Voyeur Soap supplies here in Canada. Yum!


----------



## Crombie

*Coconut Lime*

One of my top selling soaps is Coconut lime. I get it from Tamera's Soaping Scents facebook group.  I have been using her FOs for several years and they are all top notch with good pricing.  This is my 100% coconut oil soap with 20% SF, coconut milk as 50% of liquids.  HP in crockpot.


----------



## dixiedragon

Bumping an old thread - but it's such a good thread! I just bought and soaped MMS Coconut and Toasted Coconut. Tvivian, if you'd like a sample of the soap, PM me your address. I tried to PM you but your mailbox is full! Also, I was wondering - which FO did you think was the closest to unrefined virgin coconut oil in lotion?


----------



## TeresaT

Dixie, thanks for reviving this thread.  I'd never seen it before and it is great info.  I'm going to check out ss.net.


----------



## TVivian

dixiedragon said:


> Bumping an old thread - but it's such a good thread! I just bought and soaped MMS Coconut and Toasted Coconut. Tvivian, if you'd like a sample of the soap, PM me your address. I tried to PM you but your mailbox is full! Also, I was wondering - which FO did you think was the closest to unrefined virgin coconut oil in lotion?




Hi there! I've been MIA, but I did see that you tried to PM me  I deleted messages and renewed my membership so .. I'd love some samples and will message you. Thanks! 

Unrefined virgin Coconut oil was exactly the scent I was going for when I did this test... I really feel like none of them ended up smelling like that. They really all had a touch of something artificial whether it be suntan oil or fruitiness. 

I took a long break from soaping and just got started again this month. There are a few other coconut scents that I'm eager to try.


----------



## jules92207

OMG Tvivian is back! Rejoice!


----------



## KristaY

^^^ I thought the exact same, Jules! Glad to see you TVivian! :wave:


----------



## dtm

How to make coconut oil plzz


----------



## lionprincess00

dtm said:


> How to make coconut oil plzz



How to make coconut oil?
You don't make it, you buy it 
Where in this vast earth are you located, for we will direct you to a location that sells some coconut oil for making soap with.

She tested coconut fragrance oils for soap, fragrance only, yet you seem to have asked for coconut oil in the raw so to speak, which is purchased and used as an oil in soap making, not a fragrance that she was testing.

Elaborate please, for more info is more "helpful info", and we'll gladly help!


----------



## osso

Good to see you back TViv 

Dixie, how do you like the two mms coconuts?


----------



## Lina

TVivian said:


> Hi there! I've been MIA, but I did see that you tried to PM me  I deleted messages and renewed my membership so .. I'd love some samples and will message you. Thanks!
> 
> Unrefined virgin Coconut oil was exactly the scent I was going for when I did this test... I really feel like none of them ended up smelling like that. They really all had a touch of something artificial whether it be suntan oil or fruitiness.
> 
> I took a long break from soaping and just got started again this month. There are a few other coconut scents that I'm eager to try.



Happy to see you back. I have learned so much from you, and hurting for some new instagram pics lol.


----------



## dibbles

Glad to see you're back TVivian! I've missed seeing your beautiful soaps!


----------



## dixiedragon

dtm said:


> How to make coconut oil plzz


 
This shows you how. Really, much easier to buy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiA1wtqYQ80



osso said:


> Good to see you back TViv
> 
> Dixie, how do you like the two mms coconuts?


 
So far kind of "meh". I really liked the Toasted Coconut when I used it before in HP. I also put it a very small amount (I think maybe 10% of the total FO) of Bay Rum, which I think helped.


----------



## niclycha

Sun your buns smells just like back in the day Hawaiian Tropic tanning oil. That's my favorite coconut scent I think from Candle Science 
They just had a 1 dollar sale on 1 Oz samples. I got 28 of them

I know this is an old thread but I was looking for Hawaiian tropic coconut from candle science and their coconut smell just like the fruit when you cut one open


----------



## GoatGoyl

*Thank you, TVivian!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I joined this forum JUST because of this thread! It is so VERY helpful!

I'm a coconut fanatic....have been using "Skin Trip" soap and lotion for forever.

But now I have 3 goats, 2 in milk. I should be making soap, right? Right.

I just made my second batch of goat milk soap tonight. I obviously have....well...EVERYthing to learn.

Heh heh....I can't even get the soap I poured into the lovely "doeling nursing on mama goat" molds from WSP that I made yesterday out of their molds.

So today...I experimented and sprayed Pam on one. I dunno....it might ruin it but I'd really like all that work out of the dang mold. I haven't even bought a stick blender yet so it was a lotta whisking.

Thank you again: you guys all rock but TVivien is my hero.


----------



## lsg

I love the smell of Exotic Coconut by Crafter's Choice.


----------



## dixiedragon

GoatGoyl said:


> I joined this forum JUST because of this thread! It is so VERY helpful!
> 
> I'm a coconut fanatic....have been using "Skin Trip" soap and lotion for forever.
> 
> But now I have 3 goats, 2 in milk. I should be making soap, right? Right.
> 
> I just made my second batch of goat milk soap tonight. I obviously have....well...EVERYthing to learn.
> 
> Heh heh....I can't even get the soap I poured into the lovely "doeling nursing on mama goat" molds from WSP that I made yesterday out of their molds.
> 
> So today...I experimented and sprayed Pam on one. I dunno....it might ruin it but I'd really like all that work out of the dang mold. I haven't even bought a stick blender yet so it was a lotta whisking.
> 
> Thank you again: you guys all rock but TVivien is my hero.


 
In my experience, Pam is not very helpful b/c it is oil and will saponify. I use a bit of mineral oil.


----------



## jewels621

GoatGoyl said:


> I joined this forum JUST because of this thread! It is so VERY helpful!
> 
> I'm a coconut fanatic....have been using "Skin Trip" soap and lotion for forever.
> 
> But now I have 3 goats, 2 in milk. I should be making soap, right? Right.
> 
> I just made my second batch of goat milk soap tonight. I obviously have....well...EVERYthing to learn.
> 
> Heh heh....I can't even get the soap I poured into the lovely "doeling nursing on mama goat" molds from WSP that I made yesterday out of their molds.
> 
> So today...I experimented and sprayed Pam on one. I dunno....it might ruin it but I'd really like all that work out of the dang mold. I haven't even bought a stick blender yet so it was a lotta whisking.
> 
> Thank you again: you guys all rock but TVivien is my hero.



Did you try putting them in the freezer for a bit? Works every time for me.


----------



## GoatGoyl

dixiedragon said:


> In my experience, Pam is not very helpful b/c it is oil and will saponify. I use a bit of mineral oil.


 
Thank you! I must have really lucked out as even though it's not 24 hours, the one with Pam did pop out.

Do you apply the mineral oil with >a paint brush for the intricate molds? I bought a dragon mold but since I couldn't even get my big block ones out....been afraid to use it.



jewels621 said:


> Did you try putting them in the freezer for a bit? Works every time for me.


 
I just threw them in now: Thank you!!! If that works I'd prefer it to mineral oil. 

Have you tried it on filigree type molds?


----------



## dixiedragon

IMO, for the molds with a lot of delicate detail, I use both mineral oil and the freezer.


----------



## navigator9

Individual molds do not usually generate enough heat on their own to gel. If your soap hasn't gelled, and is still zappy, don't try to get it out of the mold yet. It's too soft, and trying to unmold it too soon will probably end up denting it. Wait until it doesn't zap any more, and then try the freezer. I sometimes use the individual Milky Way plastic molds, and I don't grease them with anything, instead I use some sodium lactate, and they release cleanly, without any loss of detail, like below. If yours are Milky Way molds, and you put them in the freezer, be careful when unmolding, because they will be brittle and may crack if you are too forceful with them.


----------



## anshika154

I Have tried Coconut cabbana but i get allergy after using it :cry:



navigator9 said:


> Individual molds do not usually generate enough heat on their own to gel. If your soap hasn't gelled, and is still zappy, don't try to get it out of the mold yet. It's too soft, and trying to unmold it too soon will probably end up denting it. Wait until it doesn't zap any more, and then try the freezer. I sometimes use the individual Milky Way plastic molds, and I don't grease them with anything, instead I use some sodium lactate, and they release cleanly, without any loss of detail, like below. If yours are Milky Way molds, and you put them in the freezer, be careful when unmolding, because they will be brittle and may crack if you are too forceful with them.



its seems like white chocolate


----------



## marlajune

*Coconut Frost*

I really like coconut frost from Camden Grey. Smells like you broke open a coconut!


----------



## dibbles

marlajune said:


> I really like coconut frost from Camden Grey. Smells like you broke open a coconut!



Does it stick?


----------



## lisat

Did you try freezing the FO? I've never tried that, but...


----------



## GoatGoyl

navigator9 said:


> Individual molds do not usually generate enough heat on their own to gel. If your soap hasn't gelled, and is still zappy, don't try to get it out of the mold yet. It's too soft, and trying to unmold it too soon will probably end up denting it. Wait until it doesn't zap any more, and then try the freezer. I sometimes use the individual Milky Way plastic molds, and I don't grease them with anything, instead I use some sodium lactate, and they release cleanly, without any loss of detail, like below. If yours are Milky Way molds, and you put them in the freezer, be careful when unmolding, because they will be brittle and may crack if you are too forceful with them.



Thank you all for the advice. Im using milky way molds...so fae the freezer alone has been enough to unmold them...i do have a lot of oil in the recipes. That is a beautiful mold you have!!!!!!


----------



## marlajune

Stick? As in stick around? It lasted really well in lotion and CP soap.


----------



## handavaka

TVivian said:


> View attachment 12698
> 
> 
> I've tried a few and not one has been just right, then while in Hawaii this month I found a lotion with an exquisite coconut fragrance.....
> 
> 
> The Caribbean Coconut from Crafter's Choice... SOOO GOOD!


----------



## dibbles

handavaka said:


> TVivian said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12698
> 
> 
> I've tried a few and not one has been just right, then while in Hawaii this month I found a lotion with an exquisite coconut fragrance.....
> 
> 
> The Caribbean Coconut from Crafter's Choice... SOOO GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, lucky you for Hawaii. I've been using CC Caribbean Coconut for awhile and like it a lot. The fragrance seems to stick well. I'm always curious about a new one when it's mentioned because 'what if it's even better '.
Click to expand...


----------

